
Show HN: Schedule periodic jobs on Heroku with Cron - sosedoff
https://cronrunner.com/
======
sosedoff
Hi HN,

This is a small project that i've been meaning to launch for quite some time.
Cronrunner is a job scheduler addon for Heroku applications, similar to
standard scheduler but more powerful: you can define jobs with cron, set
timezone, see history and receive error notifications. No need to setup
webhooks or background jobs.

I've been using this addon internally for many months and finally decided to
clean up and make a public site. The addon is not listed on the marketplace
yet, i just need a bunch of test users to try it out, once it's done i can
move it to the beta phase.

Feedback/ideas are highly appreciated!

------
uberneo
Clean execution !! Is there a functionality where you can create dependencies
between jobs, means run job 2 only on the successful run of job 1.

Also are simply creating a cron entry based on whats inputted in frontend?

Would be interested to see the flow and that how you are generating and saving
the logs

~~~
sosedoff
There is no dependency graph between the jobs, i think this would be the case
for a specialized tool. Cronrunner is very simple when it comes to job
definition.

As for cron jobs, there's a bit of validation involved. The jobs are not
executed with the old cron daemon, im using cron-like implementation in my
stack. The logs are produces by Heroku platform so im just saving those, no
magic at all.

------
lpellegr
It seems your are competing with Google Cloud Scheduler:

[https://cloud.google.com/scheduler/](https://cloud.google.com/scheduler/)

Good luck!

~~~
sosedoff
I dont think there's any competition with Google here, CronRunner is tailored
specifically for Heroku.

